# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Making a steep concrete driveway non-slip

## mcmahong

Hi, I'm new to this so sorry if this has already been discussed. 
Just looking for the best way to reduce the slipperiness of my driveway that has a reasonable slope on it. It is just bare concrete (not polished, but sort of rough) and does get a buildup of grime, dirt etc which I'm sure adds to the slip factor. 
When it's wet it can be pretty slippery. 
What's the best solution of reducing this? Just a clear anti-slip cloating, or maybe paving paint with a non-slip additive? What about prep work? 
Any thoughts please? 
cheers
Ged

----------


## bingoshelley

hi what about that pebble stuff they put around pools probably a bit expensive not sure of the durability on a driveway.ive seen the painted driveways but with the traffic the paint tends to wear in places and looks ugly over time.maybe you could get away with a strip up the middle of that pebble stuff for walking on.just a thought.

----------


## Ivan in Oz

I'm thinking - 
a few washes with Spirit of salts [Hydrochloric Acid 10%]
It would roughen up the surface, [Expose any Aggregate]
and get rid of the Grime. 
But be CAREFUL; wear PPE.... Gloves etc
HCl is Dangerous and Burns Flesh 
Flush with plenty of Water or weak Water and Baking Soda Solution

----------


## Terrian

> Hi, I'm new to this so sorry if this has already been discussed. 
> Just looking for the best way to reduce the slipperiness of my driveway that has a reasonable slope on it. It is just bare concrete (not polished, but sort of rough) and does get a buildup of grime, dirt etc which I'm sure adds to the slip factor. 
> When it's wet it can be pretty slippery. 
> What's the best solution of reducing this? Just a clear anti-slip cloating, or maybe paving paint with a non-slip additive? What about prep work? 
> Any thoughts please? 
> cheers
> Ged

  1st try just pressure washing it and see how you go, may well be just the grime...

----------


## woodbe

I wouldn't paint it with anything. It needs roughening up like Ivan suggests. 
Cleaning might help. The buildup of deposited rubber from people spinning their wheels turns to slick with the slightest moisture. 
If all else fails, Audi Quattro.  :Smilie:  
woodbe.

----------


## dazzler

What about a heap of concrete cuts across the surface.

----------


## woodbe

That could help.

----------


## Planned LScape

I have seen some steep driveways and roads with an anti-slip patch applied to it, either as a large area or as a series of strips across it.  
It's got a sandy texture to it and is hard wearing, similar to here http://www.bestnonslip.com.au/products

----------


## mcmahong

... for the information everyone. I think I'll just give it a high-pressure clean first, and see how much that improves it, then will look at acid-washing next, then anti-slip treatment as a last resort. 
cheers
Ged

----------


## dazzler

This thread reminds me of a trick some of my workmates did on nightshift on cold canberra nights.  There was this supervisor they didnt like so when he was nicely tucked up in bed they would turn his hose on his drive just a little for a few hours and then turn it off and roll it back up. 
Poor block was late for work as he couldnt get up his drive for the ice....i still dont think he knows what was going on.  :Tongue:

----------


## autogenous

Broom or stipple finish 
If you wish an exposed aggregate would probably suit as steeper drive. 
Some drives have a screed bashed/tampered finish to get ridges if they are really steep. 
Concrete or limestone cobblestone pavers with pillows help traction. 
You can high pressure hose the driveway to remove slippery grime. Possibly spray with a an anti mould formula.

----------

